# 1966 Gto Wipers



## scoob (Jul 18, 2011)

I have replaced the wiper switch so now they actually work 2 spd wipers and the motor is new but the squirters never worked and all the wiring looks good. When I press the center button for the squirters no motor sound no water. if anyone can give me a few ideas I would appreciate them.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

R&R the washer pump, they usually go bad when they get old. First check that you are getting electric to the pump. Eric


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

be sure to prime the lines to fill them as an air bubble will not pump and don't let your auto parts store tell you that they can not get a washer for your 66, they can order it and it is brand new.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

*wiper doesn't work, 66 GTO 2 speed with washer*

Just found my wiper motor and switch is HOT to the touch....wiper doesn't work and switch seems loose...kind of spins a little.........disconnected the wires at the motor. Things are cool not......... Haven't looked into the cause...can anyone help with this issue.......do I need a new motor or switch...or both......hope not they are both kind of expensive..........please help with diagnosing the problem....could I have a short somewhere....maybe in the switch...??? Help please. thanks guys


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Washer WHAT???*

Scoob, siphon the WATER through the hose by mouth and plug it into the pump, then take the hoses going to the windshield fittings and try to funnel water down those, and plug back in. When you push the button, (mash that sucker in and hold it about 2 seconds), you should hear an audible "thack" at the pump. That would be the solenoid (under the cover) pulling the plunger rod in and off the ratchet wheel lock, allowing the "dog" to pull the ratchet wheel notches around, giving about 8-12 measured squirts, until it completes its' cycle. Have someone push the button while you manually push the plunger in to see if the plunger is just sticky. (Once it pulls the first notch or two, it'll go around without any more help, until it stops automatically. If the diaphragm is any good, it'll bleed any air out the second or third time around. *HA! I just noticed the date on this!!!* :lol:


----------

